# Softwarerouter (2 Computer gleichzeitig ins Internet!)



## HF SHOOTER (4. November 2004)

Hallo

Also folgendes Problem:

Ich habe zwei Computer (Computer A und Computer B). Ich habe KEINEN Hardware-Router und werde mir auch keinen anschaffen. Ich will deshalb eienn Software-Router benutzen!

Ich will das wenn Computer A im Internet ist Computer B ÜBER Computer A auch ins Internet kann (Computer A ist Router).
Wenn jetzt Computer B im Internet ist dann soll Computer A ÜBER Computer B ins Internet (computer B ist Router).

Ist das irgendwie Möglich, mit welcher Software?

habs mit Winroute probiert aber da scheitere ich an den komplizierten Einstellungen bei denen ich nicht durchblicke!

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## spirit (4. November 2004)

Hallo

Google mal nach Sambar. Das hat nix mit dem Samba von linux zu tun. 
Das ist Freeware


Viel Spass


----------



## HF SHOOTER (5. November 2004)

Bei Sambar muss ich erst in jedem Programm den Proxyserver einstellen.

Aber ich will es so als ob es ein Router wäre wo ich nur bei Netzwerkumgebung was einstellen muss.

Hier mal meine Hardware:






So ich denke es wird nun einiges klarer

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## Radhad (5. November 2004)

Da gibt es KEINE Software für, du musst dann immer manuell den Standardgateway und ich denke auch den Domain-Server per Hand einstellen, auf die IP des jeweils anderen Rechners.  Am besten nur einen PC (z.B. Computer A) benutzen und dort die Internetverbindungsfreigabe aktivieren. Das spart den Usern an beiden PC's die auf dauer lästige IP Umstellung!

Weshalb sträubst du dich gegen einen Hardware-Router?


MfG Radhad


----------



## HF SHOOTER (5. November 2004)

Ja also ich hab des grad ausprobiert mit WinRoute hab die ganze Zeit am Client die Gateway udn DNS IP nicht vergeben und daher ging es nciht. Wenn ich jetzt die IP eingestellt hab und mit dem Computer Ins Internet bin dann find ich im Iexplorer keine Seite mehr, hätte gedacht das er so schlau wär und dann automatisch die direkte Verbindung benutzt an statt die die bei DNS und Gateway drinnen steht!

Dagegen:
Kosten, Keine Flatrate (da meines wissens Router meistens immer online ist und das bei nem Zeittariff nicht sehr vorteilhaft ist!)

mfg
SHOOTER


----------



## KristophS (5. November 2004)

Hallo,
Hardware-Router sind nicht immer online, und wesentlich billiger.
Du kannst, zumindest bei meinem und der ist sehr billig gewesen, einstellen,dass er sich nur auf Nachfrage verbindet oder bei einer NIchtnutzung von X Minuten abschaltet; Das spart sogar Geld.
Desweiteren sparst du einiges an Stromkosten, wenn dein PC nicht die ganze Zeit an ist.
Ein HW-Router ist zwar auch immer am Stromnetz, doch verbaucht er wesentlich weniger.

Auf Dauer kommst du damit besser, und komfortabler weg.


----------

